#  Der kleine Patient >   Eingewachsener Nagelzeh - Welche Hausmittel helfen? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
seit 2 Tagen habe ich Schmerzen beim Laufen. Leider wurde wurde mein Fußnagel am großen Zeh zu kurz/schlecht geschnitten, sodass es sich entzündet hat und der Nagel in die Haut wächst bzw. schon abgeschnitten wurde, aber es tut noch immer weg. Was kann ich dagegen tun? Irgendwelche nützliche Cremes aus der Apotheke oder Hausmittel?

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Wenn der Nagel tatsächlich schon eingewachsen ist, dann glaube ich, dass Sie mit Hausmittel und Creme nicht mehr weit kommen werden. Selbst wenn es klappen würde, blieben Ihnen die Schmerzen vorerst eine Weile erhalten. 
Ich würde Ihnen zur Vorstellung beim Hausarzt oder Chirurgen raten.  
Beste Grüße

----------


## bronchitosaurus

Jodsalbe hilft gegen Entzündungen

----------


## Direway

Tägliche Fußbäder in eienr Jodlösung (ca. 15 Minuten) könnten helfen, aber es kommt darauf an, ob der Nagel tatsächlich eingewachsen ist, oder nur dem Volksmund nach! Wenn er wirklich eingewachsen ist, dann wird man selbst nicht mehr viel machen können und sollte lieber den Weg zum Chirurgen auf sich nehmen!

----------


## jjdererste5

Mein Zehennagel ist leider so stark eingewachsen, dass laut meinem Hausarzt das ganze operiert werden muss. :-(

----------


## Ninna

Da können Sie mit Hausmitteln nicht viel machen. Bringen Sie ihren Kind lieber gleich zum Artzt

----------


## Reyk1975

> Da können Sie mit Hausmitteln nicht viel machen. Bringen Sie ihren Kind lieber gleich zum Artzt

 Das würde ich auch raten. Da kann man durch Selbstbehandlung nur schaden.

----------


## Ninna

> Das würde ich auch raten. Da kann man durch Selbstbehandlung nur schaden.

 Da haben Sie recht. Ist mir auch passiert. Daher, nie mehr wieder.

----------


## edna589

Entzündungen mit Hausmitteln? Ist äußerst fraglich. 
Viele Mittel der Pharmaindustrie sind konzentrierte Hausmittel. Knoblauch und Zwiebel sind entzündungshemmend und kleine anfängliche Entzündungen schaffen die beiden schon. Aber richtig langanhaltende sind eh schon gefährlich.

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Ich habe leider auch einen Zehennagel, der zum Einwachsen neigt. Wenn ich merke, dass es losgeht, kann man selbst schon noch ein bisschen was machen. So weit, dass er richtig eigewachsen ist, ist es bei mir bislang nicht gekommen. Ich würde aber auch raten dann zum Arzt zu gehen. Oder wenigstens zur Fußpflege. Hauptsache zu jemandem, der sich mit dem Problem auskennt! Gerade wenn es um Kinder geht, würde ich aber keine Experimente und Selbstversuche starten und sagen: Ab zum Arzt! Nach Rücksprache mit dem Arzt kann man dann eventuell auch über Hausmittel nachdenken.

----------


## laserbär

Ich neige leider auch dazu, dass mein Zehennagel einwächst. Einmal ist es sogar soweit gekommen, dass er nur mehr chirurgisch entfernt werden konnte. Das ist echt nicht schön gewesen und deswegen achte ich seitdem akribisch darauf, dass meine Zehennägel immer schön geschnitten sind. Wie schon geschrieben wurde kann man auch zur Fußpflege gehen. Aber wenn dein Nagel eingewachsen ist, dann probier mal eine Zugsalbe und danach stich das Eingewachsene auf. Hört sich zwar ekelhaft an, aber es hilft.

----------


## janei

Das Problem mit den Nägeln ist sehr schmerzhaft, ich habe es durchgemacht und ich wünsche niemandem

----------

